# Detecting SIM card in ThinkPad



## balanga (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a ThinkPad X61 which has a SIM slot on the motherboard. I've inserted a SIM in the slot, and I trying to find a way of detecting in under FreeBSD. Windows, specifically Lenovo Access Connections tells me to insert a SIM card in the slot. I've tried both ways, but Windows does not detect it. Just want to check whether FreeBSD can detect it.

I can't tell if this is a hardware fault, or whether the problem is due to some misconfiguration.


----------

